# How to Change "Verizon Wireless" Banner Text on CM7??



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure there's a way, but I've searched and can't seem to find how.

How can I change the banner text from "Verizon Wireless" to whatever I want? I know in Liberty it's possible, and I just came from SS2.0, and I was able to modify it on that, so I'm sure there's a way on CyanogenMod.

somebody please advise, I really can't stand the bland "Verizon Wireless" text on the lock screen and pull down page.

many thanks!!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

You can use Root Tools https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jrummy.roottools
or
use this http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?567-HOW-TO-Customizing-Your-Carrier-Banner-Extend-char-limit


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

excellent!! Thank you razorloves, I really love this helpful community!

This makes me love my new CM7 even more!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

TeeX said:


> excellent!! Thank you razorloves, I really love this helpful community!
> 
> This makes me love my new CM7 even more!


Just wanted to say thank you as well!  I went the Root Tools route and rid Verizon Wireless from my banner text. Cyanogen Mod looks so much better there.

The only weird thing I noticed is while running the dropdown text editor, my Google Maps process running in the background FCed lol. Everything was back to normal after rebooting my phone though. I have no idea how the two are related, but I was able to reproduce it.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> The only weird thing I noticed is while running the dropdown text editor, my Google Maps process running in the background FCed lol. Everything was back to normal after rebooting my phone though. I have no idea how the two are related, but I was able to reproduce it.


ha, me too! I also noticed Google Maps FC'ing when I changed the text. REALLY glad to be rid of that banner! :android-smile:


----------

